# Pattern



## gilldex (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe folgendes Bild als Box in den ich später Text einfgen möchte. Da ich aber manchmal auch etwas mehr schreibe, möchte ich dass ich mein Bild gegen unten dublizieren kann, ohne dass man die Uebergänge von den verschiedenen Bildern sieht. Ich hab's auch selbst geschafft, aber nur fuer einen Teil, danach muesste ich jedes nächste Teil von Hand anpassen. Mein Bild sieht wie folgt aus (das obere), aber so solls nicht sein (das untere, wo falsch drauf steht):

PS: Ich schreibe mit ue weil ich kein normales ue schreiben kann!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. Juni 2005)

Du kannst doch einfach einen Teil vom unteren Rand kopieren und ihn oben einfügen. Dann noch etwas den Übergang bearbeiten und du hast oben wie unten den gleichen Farbton.


----------



## jjd (23. Juni 2005)

aufhellen/abdunkeln eventuell auch noch etwas verwischen oder drüber stempeln.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Juni 2005)

... und immer schön an die Netiquette denken, danke.


----------

